# Jumper from the backyard



## Dracaena (Jun 5, 2012)

A jumper again, _Salticus scenicus_ or zebra jumper. Males have these oversized chelicerae ...






Pablo


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

Great


----------



## groan (Jun 5, 2012)

Another great shot!
I love seeing all teh different types of JS from around the globe.


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, here in Belgium, there aren't quite as much as in Canada .. I want_ Phidippus_ sp. too !


----------



## pecco22 (Jun 5, 2012)

View attachment 10562
a couple from my backyard in NY.


----------



## groan (Jun 5, 2012)

I love the iridescent green chelicerae (that's a new word for me. I have to say it often so I can remember it)


----------



## pecco22 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love the color that spider also. I am regretting letting it go.  Do you know what kind either of these spiders are?


----------



## groan (Jun 5, 2012)

it's difficult to ID a spider without seeing it's rear.
I use this site as often as I can to ID them
Family Salticidae - Jumping Spiders - BugGuide.Net


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 6, 2012)

To the left: Phidippus sp. (need the whole spider for ID, but probably _Phidippus audax_) and to the right _Salticus scenicus_ (same species as my pic, but yours is a female  )


----------



## pecco22 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> To the left: Phidippus sp. (need the whole spider for ID, but probably _Phidippus audax_) and to the right _Salticus scenicus_ (same species as my pic, but yours is a female  )



Awesome, thanks for the ID. I looked up Phidippus audax and it looks exactly the same. so spot on ID!  These guys have become my new favorite subject. I cant stand most other spiders but these guys have so much personality and intelligence.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## macrolands (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow.. good work
Share the exif info please


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 7, 2012)

iso 800, F9, SS: 1/200, canon 100mm macro + extension tubes.


----------

